

The most underhyped Silicon Valley success: Meebo - edw519
http://scobleizer.com/2008/08/04/the-most-underhyped-silicon-valley-success-meebo/

======
babul
"This is like an MBA-level course on the latest advertising and community
trends." (<http://qik.com/video/149651>)

I do not have an MBA, so do not know if this is true, but the video provides
some good insight.

